# book order?



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

hi i want to start reading 40k novels is there any order i should be reading them in or just what ever order i fancy ?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

It depends on the series really mate, any paticular one you want to start off with?


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

not realy i just want to start reading them tbh i have no preference on army ar anything just looking for a good book or two


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I would highly recommend the Horus Heresy series the first one I believe is False Gods though it might be Horus Rising, DA


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

dark angel said:


> I would highly recommend the Horus Heresy series the first one I believe is False Gods though it might be Horus Rising, DA


Horus Rising is the first one  and yes I would also recommend the Horus Heresy series. (Although I would suggest reading up on the general Background of the 40k universe first as it'll help to allow you to appriciate the Horus Heresy Series more!)

I would also recommend the Word Bearers series (Dark Apostle, Dark Disciple and the upcoming Dark Creed)


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Another awesome Series is Gaunts Ghosts (which is now out in three Omnibuses's though the latest isnt released yet.)


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

ok thanx guys i will start reading the hourus heresy series what should i read to learn about the 40k universe then b4 i start reading them


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Dan Abnett books are a pretty good basis for your entry to 40K novels with his Eisenhorn and Ravenor trilogies (available as omnibus'), read them in that order.

Also Graham McNeill is a fine author with his Ultramarines saga and Storm of Iron- to be read in the following order:
Storm of Iron
Ultramarines Omnibus (includes Nightbringer, Warriors of Ultramar, and Dead Sky, Black Sun)
Killing Ground
Courage and Honour (which I have yet to read as I'm waiting for it to become a paperback)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

smidge222 said:


> ok thanx guys i will start reading the hourus heresy series what should i read to learn about the 40k universe then b4 i start reading them


Well not much, but I would find that knowing the general overview of the background of the Imperium would help


----------

